# A Giant Gecko Worth $19 Millions, a Surprising Business



## Fuscus (Dec 23, 2011)

found this while researching for another thread. It is fairly horrible, both in the numbers of dead reptiles and the incredibly stupid reasons to kill them. 

A Giant Gecko Worth $19 Millions, a Surprising Business


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

what the heck lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2011)

Fake, but how terrible that they kill the animals, thinking they cure HIV/AIDS.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok i think there is something lost in translation and maybe the reporter mis-interpreted something. If that gecko is worth $19 mil, with someone offering to pay $2.7mil per ounce that makes that particualar gecko a touch over 7 ounces.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Ok i think there is something lost in translation and maybe the reporter mis-interpreted something. If that gecko is worth $19 mil, with someone offering to pay $2.7mil per ounce that makes that particualar gecko a touch over 7 ounces.



I don't think that this is the best researched article I've ever posted on APS


----------

